
The American Dream Is Alive in China - artur_makly
https://palladiummag.com/2019/10/11/the-american-dream-is-alive-in-china/
======
ngcc_hk
Is this American dream - just for some live in comfort? Slave in most senses?
Government you have no say?

Why is this posted again.

